# Best Boat for Fishing Choctawhatchee Bay?



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

I’m trying to figure out my next boat to buy and hope for some local opinions. It’ll be used primarily inshore, freshwater lakes/rivers and maybe slip out in the Gulf (Close in) when conditions allow. I definitely want to stay small meaning no longer than 18-19’. I have several reasons but mostly so it’s easy to take out and clean up.

My biggest question has to do with draft. So any input is appreciated. Is less than 12” a must or is 12-14” good for much of the bay?


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Budget?

Carolina skiff gonna be hard to beat for what you wanting to do. Not perfect for anything but will get all of it done.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Budgets not too much of a concern. I don’t mind spending if the quality is there.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I would go with a Hewes Bayfisher.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

SteveFL said:


> Budgets not too much of a concern. I don’t mind spending if the quality is there.


Still a difference in $10k and $80k.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

My Signature.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Splittine said:


> Still a difference in $10k and $80k.


I’d say around 40k but it depends. I’m hoping to get one and be done. I’ve been through a variety of boats so this one will hopefully be one I keep from now on.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I say that every time I buy a boat.

I’m running a 21 Redisher right now. It’s a HUGE flats boat that’s setup like a polling skiff but it’s not able to be polled. The plus side to fishing this boat is making really long runs aren’t bad and I stay dry.

You may want to look at 2200 Pathfinders and Blazer Bays.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

The 12"-14" will get you into majority of places. The shallower draft hulls gonna be wetter and beat you up more when the bays get nasty.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Do yourself a favor and go at least 22’. You’ll be hating life if you don’t. Six months down the road you’ll be looking to upgrade. You can find a good quality used boat in your budget.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Splittine said:


> Do yourself a favor and go at least 22’. You’ll be hating life if you don’t. Six months down the road you’ll be looking to upgrade. You can find a good quality used boat in your budget.


I’ve had everything from a 10’ Jon boat to a 19’ Javelin (water rocket  ) Bass Boat to my last, a Grady 228. In the middle of it all, I had a 16’ Venture Fish n’ Ski Bass Boat with 115 Evinrude. I enjoyed/used that little boat more than all the rest combined.

There’s a lot to be said for keeping things simple and easy to use. That’s my intent this time with much better foresight on upgrades than any time before. I just haven’t fished inshore enough to know what draft is best for this area.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

SteveFL said:


> I’ve had everything from a 10’ Jon boat to a 19’ Javelin (water rocket  ) Bass Boat to my last, a Grady 228. In the middle of it all, I had a 16’ Venture Fish n’ Ski Bass Boat with 115 Evinrude. I enjoyed/used that little boat more than all the rest combined.
> 
> There’s a lot to be said for keeping things simple and easy to use. That’s my intent this time with much better foresight on upgrades than any time before. I just haven’t fished inshore enough to know what draft is best for this area.


You don’t have to worry about draft as much in Choctaw Bay as you would else where but that extra 2’ would be great to have when the wind picks up.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Whatever you get, get something with tabs and a jack plate.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

17' Boston Whaler Montauck center console with I Pilot trolling motor !


----------

